# البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*وعجبى جبتش حاجه من عندى*​ 
*اه كله بالصور وبالادله والبراهين والاثباتات*​ 
*دى صوره من مدرسه ثانوى صناعى بشبرا الخيمه ومفيش داعى لذكر اسم المدرسه *​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وزى ما انتو شايفين فى الصوره *​ 
*ان زى ما الولاد بتعملها البنات برضو بتعملها*​ 
*على السور*​ 
*يالهوى على الفضايح*​ 
*بس ربنا ستار حليييييييييم *​ 
*واستر يارب*​ 

*




*​ 
*وسمعنى سلام صعبت عليا نفسى*​ 
*وسلملى على الدروس الخصوصيه*​ 
*ههههههه*​


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

اخص لما البنات تعمل كده سابوا للولاد ايه عايز افهم


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



مايكل مايك قال:


> اخص لما البنات تعمل كده سابوا للولاد ايه عايز افهم


 

معلش بقى يا مايكل 
الدنيا والظروف بتحكم


----------



## شنودة بستان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

هو الدنيا حالها اتقلب ولا ايه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



شنودة بستان قال:


> هو الدنيا حالها اتقلب ولا ايه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

تقدر تقول كده 

ميرسى يا شنوده


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

لا جامدة جدا 

الدنيا بقت عاملة زى الشراب

 ​


----------



## جيلان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا فضيحة
هى دى الى ربنا ستار حليم
يا فاضحنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> لا جامدة جدا ​
> 
> الدنيا بقت عاملة زى الشراب​


 

ايه ياعم الريحه الوحشه دى

هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى ليك لمرورك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

ايه يا جماعة بيتعلموا نط الحواجز 
واكيد الى دربهم فى تربية رياضية ولا ايه


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشى يا فضيحة*
> *هى دى الى ربنا ستار حليم*
> *يا فاضحنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


 

اى خدمه يا اخت جىجى 
انت تومرى بس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مرسى على مرورك يا جميل


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> ايه يا جماعة بيتعلموا نط الحواجز
> واكيد الى دربهم فى تربية رياضية ولا ايه


 

الله الله 

هنخبط فى الحلل بقى ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى ماشى هعديها 

ماشى يا انجى  تتعور 
قصدى تتعوض


هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

ايه محدش قالى رائه يعنى


البنات زى الولاد ولا لا ؟


----------



## maro_maro (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

تمام كده


----------



## kajo (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

تمام كده ايه


----------



## s_h (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

سلة جيلان لغاية دلوقتى بطنت من على السور كدة عيب
مرسى يا باشا على الصورة الجمدة 
ربنا معاك


----------



## ناريمان (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

*ايه الفضيحة ديه**   بس علي فكرة عادى
هما اتلاقيهم كان عندهم  حصة العاب والمدرس أو المدرسة بيعلمهم النط يعنى عادى وانت بتقول الله حليم ستار ازاى بقي                 *​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

مش مرتاح للصورة يا كاجو ومش شوفتها هي وصلت مشوار ولا ايه ؟ :new6:


----------



## kimo14th (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

*فين الصوره ياعم *
*كااااجووووو*​


----------



## kajo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



s_h قال:


> سلة جيلان لغاية دلوقتى بطنت من على السور كدة عيب
> مرسى يا باشا على الصورة الجمدة
> ربنا معاك


 

مالها جيلان بالموضوع ده يا اس اتش

على العموم ميرسى ليك على المرور


----------



## kajo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> مش مرتاح للصورة يا كاجو ومش شوفتها هي وصلت مشوار ولا ايه ؟ :new6:


 

معلش يا ريس 

اللينك كان صلاحيته خلصت

وانا رفعتها تانى 

ادينى رايك بقى


ومش تقلق 

ارتاح
وحط فى بطنك فدان بطيخ


----------



## kajo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



kimo14th قال:


> *فين الصوره ياعم *​
> 
> 
> *كااااجووووو*​


 

عدلت الرابط يا كيمو

وحطيط الصوره تانى

واتفرج يا معلم


----------



## fullaty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

*هههههههههه وسرقين الكرسى كمان دول مفتريين بقى
ربنا يسترك يا كاجو زى ما سترتنا 
عارف احلى حاجه ايه بس لوعى تقول لحد(انهم محجبات) ههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



ناريمان قال:


> *ايه الفضيحة ديه*
> *بس علي فكرة عادى
> هما اتلاقيهم كان عندهم حصة العاب والمدرس أو المدرسة بيعلمهم النط يعنى عادى وانت بتقول الله حليم ستار ازاى بقي *​​






ايه ياجدعان 

مالكو ومال تربيه رياضيه ؟

الله

مالهم بتوع تربيه رياضيه ماهم زى الفل اهم​


----------



## kajo (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *هههههههههه وسرقين الكرسى كمان دول مفتريين بقى*
> 
> *ربنا يسترك يا كاجو زى ما سترتنا *
> 
> *عارف احلى حاجه ايه بس لوعى تقول لحد(انهم محجبات) ههههههههه*​


 


الله ستار حليم يا فيبى

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه بقى
اه مش تخافى سرك فى بييييييير

محجبااااااااااااااااات


----------



## kimo14th (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

* متشكرين ياعم كاجو ع الصوره *


*وبعدين النط من ع السور دى حاجه قديمه *


*وانا فى اعدادى عملنا حفره من تحت السور اقتداءا بفيلم الهروب الكبير هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## gift (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: البنات زى الولاد بالظبط بس الفرق ان البنات بتستخدم كرسى !!!*

:t33:


----------

